# 6 inch waterproof speaker tubes



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

I built a set of speaker tubes for my brute this weekend. Used two 6" couplers, two caps, and one section of tube. Got the blue pyramid 2x150W amp, hydra speakers, and mini rca connectors on ebay.

Also fabed a mount on the rack to hold the tubes tight and keep them off my radiator.

Used a piece of 1" board screwed in one of the tubes to hold the amp. All connections are glued. All connections and speakers have silicon bead around the edges. All electrical connections are soldered and sealed with liquid tape. The amp can be removed by removing the left speaker.

Will post final painted pics with proper tie-downs tonight.

Less than $150 in all. Runs off my iPod Touch, which I keep in a clear ziplock bag with the cable siliconed through a hole. Sounds great.

I know the speakers and amp are cheap, but this thing sees lots of mud and water on a regular basis and I'm not willing to waste $$ on high end components.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Looks good man...I will be building my splt tubes this winter and will be using the same components


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yep looks good! :rockn:


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I want a set up like that. I'm having trouble finding that 6" pipe. Where should I look for it? Home Depot doesn't have any, that I could find anyway.


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

It's looking good!

Brenton


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

id like to see how you run the power wires please!


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Lowe's has the pipe but only in long lengths. I hope you don't mind a lot of extra....


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yep only one downfall, once you have a stereo on your bike you cant ride without it from then on


----------



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

I got the pipe at a plumbing supply store in Norcross, GA (just N of atl) called Southern Supply. He only had lengths of 20', but he called his neighbor (!) and told him I would be coming over to pick up a 6' piece that he had left over from a project. I got it for $10. I love dealing with good people.

My power cord is a 12" piece of wire and cig lighter plug that I cut off of a old broken DVD player. (my 5yr old goes through portable dvd players like I go through axle boots). It comes out of the bottom of the left tube and plugs into the cig lighter jack. That wire and the cross wire that connects the tubes is covered in plastic wire sheath, though this may change after the first mud trip this weekend. I expect it will get full of mud and be a pain to clean out.


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Building a set tomorrow got lucky on the pipe , found some tossed 3 12' sections got to build a total of three sets , I will post how much I have left over when I get done if anyone needs a couple of pieces and willing to pay shipping let me know how long you need it ... pipe does have some scuffs and scratches


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

when i built mine, i fould a 2' piece.. they had a whole bunch of them.. i cut the piece in half and put a " T " in the middle.. that way i put a screwed cap on the top and i can unscrew the cap to get to the amp/ipod/etc. if needed.. that way the ipod is stored as well and safe from water.. 

what did you hook the remote wire up to? that might be why mine won't play.. the amp power light is on, but i don't get sound..


----------

